# BBA - reason - help



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello,

I`m start my 85 Gal (60gal pure volume) 3 week ago. I`m started with 30 gal of water from previous tank design.
Everything was ok, tank is started good,

Light: I have pendant with 4 LL and 2 MH lamp its hanged 20 cm to water)
10 Hours - 144 watt of silvanya grolux+osram 765 
+ 4 Hour of MH HQI (Sylvania Aquaark 10000K 150x2)

Temperature - now is too hot 27-28 celcius in tank

Fish - 30 mahseer 50 shrimps

pressurized CO - 2 from tank -through glass diffuser - 3 bps (through (medicine) dropper). Off for night turn on 2 ours before light

After 2 week Im start dosing NPK, Micro and Fe (all thing is DIY and solution)

NPK (1 week dose at one time) 
K - 17 mg/week
N - 15
P-0.63
Mg 0.3

Micro dayly
Mn-0.029
Zn- 0.006
Mo- 0.0007
B - 0.018
Fe- 0.1
Cu - 0.0014

Everything seems ok, but 3 days ago I was attacked by BBA (IMHO)
It attack by gigrophyla polisperma, R.macrandra, eleoharis and glosso.
The plant is pearling but in BBA 

So I now I trying to get the reason. Have some assumption: and I need your advices:

1. Due to long tank 120cm and simple glass diffuser I need to apply I huge water flow from "lilly pipe outlet" to rich the co2 mist on the opposite side of the tank and to get it not simply floating up but moving through tank perimeter .
This flow exactly move thought above mentioned plants (except glosso)

2. Even with this water flow th Co2 mist circulation is not good. Moreover 2 days ago my Co2 regulator begin work unstable, so I have unstable CO2 feed. (but only this 2 days)

So I think due to this and on the background of dosing big amount of ferts. BBA became very happy.

May be its another reason , but I need solution....
Any suggestion are extremely welcome
Thanks

Larry
Cant attach photos. here the link
http://picasaweb.google.ru/makarikhin/Algae


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Your probably right about the circulation not being enough. I have a little BBA in spots were the flow is nto enough and the co2 isn't able to get to it. Thankfully its on the glass so I don't care too much. I would add something to increase the flow to the other tank and maybe dose excel on that side of the tank to add co2 to the side that doesn't get much. Plus the excel will kill the BBA.


----------



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

Afyounie said:


> Your probably right about the circulation not being enough. I have a little BBA in spots were the flow is nto enough and the co2 isn't able to get to it. Thankfully its on the glass so I don't care too much. I would add something to increase the flow to the other tank and maybe dose excel on that side of the tank to add co2 to the side that doesn't get much. Plus the excel will kill the BBA.


Hi.
Actually saying I suppose that its overflow not lack of flow. Cause all plants which on the flow way is sway a lot ...


----------



## GIfishguy (May 6, 2008)

I have BBA mostly where my flow is the strongest. I have tried just about everything and cant get rid of this crap. I've been doseing with Excel 3 X the dose every day for well over a week. It slows the growth down but there it's still on my plants and now on my substrate. I have to clean it out from my water outlet all the time. I have pretty strong flow also. Eheim 2026 on a 55gal.


----------



## exv152 (Jul 12, 2008)

It depends on the lighting level of your tank. If you have high level lighting then it's more likely a matter of poor CO2 circulation and/or inadequate supply. In a low light tank it's usually due to unstable CO2 supply. Slowly try increasing the CO2 supply and greatly improving the water flow in your tank to reduce dead water flow areas. Before trying this you should probably manually remove as much of the stuff as possible. Also, SAE's eat BBA. 

Careful when dosing with excel, some plants such as crypts and vals can melt, and also some fish are sensitive to it.


----------

